# Dreamworld herping



## kawasakirider (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey everyone, I was at tiger island today when this fella and a smaller friend (that I didn't get to snap any pics of) came up to say hello. It was very inquisitive! I got close enough to touch it, and it jumped into the crowd at one point! A lot of people were scared of it, and some tourist women were contemplating kicking it to get it away, so I went to pick it up and put it back in the bush and it casually walked over some guys foot and went back in 

Here are the pics, I didn't get any of the tigers, but they're fantastic animals.



























As soon as I started taking pics of him, he came right up to me!

I also spotted Peter Sterling (Sterlo) later in the afternoon. He went on the giant drop in the group of people just behind me. Said G'day


----------



## Jen (Oct 4, 2011)

Nonsense! There are some blurry tigers in the background, so you did get pics 

Is the Tower of Terror still there?


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, the tower of terror is still there. Last time I went, you faced the tower and went down backwards, but they've change it now. You take off backwards and go back down the tower going forwards.

The new ride called the buzz saw is pretty good, too


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 4, 2011)

wow

and I thought I was Having Fun?


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 4, 2011)

well done mate, nice pics. I was there a few years ago and spotted a large male on the train track up ahead, my missus at the time thought I was mad cos I jumped off, ran ahead of the train and shifted him off the track.


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 4, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> well done mate, nice pics. I was there a few years ago and spotted a large male on the train track up ahead, my missus at the time thought I was mad cos I jumped off, ran ahead of the train and shifted him off the track.



Thanks mate, they turned out alright for phone pics. Haha, didn't your mrs share your love of herps?


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 4, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Thanks mate, they turned out alright for phone pics. Haha, didn't your mrs share your love of herps?


Nah not really, she had more of a love for the house and contents not me or my love of herps. You get that on the big jobs...


----------



## Morgwynn (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha... typical herper. Takes half a dozen pictures of the (admittedly lovely) water dragons that can be spotted in many Aussie backyards; doesn't photograph the giant exotic kitties on the island that is named for them.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice pics Kwakka r


----------



## najanaja (Oct 4, 2011)

i live just up the road from dreamworld and have annual passes...

i still find i spend more time chasing the water dragons and green tree snakes than i do on the actual rides


----------



## Sel (Oct 4, 2011)

They are everywhere!!!!! 

They arnt scared of the rides either, we were on a ride and they were running around right under it..crazy critters.

*sigh* I miss Dreamworld..

Heres some of the gorgeous tigers  I took many pics of them


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 4, 2011)

najanaja said:


> i live just up the road from dreamworld and have annual passes...
> 
> i still find i spend more time chasing the water dragons and green tree snakes than i do on the actual rides



I wish I saw a GTS! where are they usually able to be found? I'm going to whitewater world on Thursday so I'll keep an eye out. 

Sel, I would have taken a pic or 100000 of the tigers, but the iPhones not great for distance shots and I was more interested in watching them  thanks for the pic!


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 4, 2011)

what a ripper!!!


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheers 

Hey NajaNaja, I'm going to dreamworld and whitewater world again tomorrow, where can I spot some GTS's?


----------



## Sel (Oct 5, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Cheers
> 
> Hey NajaNaja, I'm going to dreamworld and whitewater world again tomorrow, where can I spot some GTS's?



I hate you!! :twisted:

I was there about 6 weeks ago,,i think its my faveourite place in the world lol
Didnt see any wild snakes..only water dragons, but i wasnt looking..too busy roller coasting!! Have fun


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Sel, join the club, I am hated by many  haha.

Was buzz saw there when you went, or was it under construction? They have just opened it. Fun ride  The reason I'm going twice is that I got really cheap tickets. My young niece and the rest of the family came up because she was doing a dance presentation at dreamworld yesterday, and the whole dance group and family had the option of getting cheap tickets for yesterday and tomorrow. I wasn't going tomorrow but my dad and his wife are over dreamworld, so they sold me and my GF the tickets for tomorrow for $20 each, can't argue with that


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 5, 2011)

What a great little dragon. 

I wouldn't have left it or it's mate there. I would have removed them from the theme park - very tempting to rescue them and bring them home for a while, adopt them and let it live a free life in my garden (where they are not likely to be fed rubbish by stupid tourists or be hurt by ignorant tourists who don't realise how special it is to have close encounters and voluntary physical contact with such a wild lizard..


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah Ive seen Water Dragons there as well as turtles in the river 
And yeah that buzzsaw ride looks amazing, im going on the 17th. May not have much time to do herping, I'll be spending the day crapping my pants on the Big 7


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 5, 2011)

Last time I saw heaps of turtles and they had a reptile display with, Gtp, other pythons and monitors etc but EWD were by far the most common. Nice pics


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 5, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> What a great little dragon.
> 
> I wouldn't have left it or it's mate there. I would have removed them from the theme park - very tempting to rescue them and bring them home for a while, adopt them and let it live a free life in my garden (where they are not likely to be fed rubbish by stupid tourists or be hurt by ignorant tourists who don't realise how special it is to have close encounters and voluntary physical contact with such a wild lizard..



Not sure if you're serious mate. It would have been extremely difficult for me to catch and remove two water dragons from dreamworld infront of 500 people in the immediate area. Plus, if I had to jump the fence into the tiger pit (where I would have had to go in wouldn't have been an issue as it's safe) I would have been booted from the park.

Thanks, though 


Snakeluvver, what's the big 7?

Jeffa, I just read a thread on here where someone was complaining about dreamworlds reptile exhibit. Where is it? I want to have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Sel (Oct 5, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Hey Sel, join the club, I am hated by many  haha.
> 
> Was buzz saw there when you went, or was it under construction? They have just opened it. Fun ride  The reason I'm going twice is that I got really cheap tickets. My young niece and the rest of the family came up because she was doing a dance presentation at dreamworld yesterday, and the whole dance group and family had the option of getting cheap tickets for yesterday and tomorrow. I wasn't going tomorrow but my dad and his wife are over dreamworld, so they sold me and my GF the tickets for tomorrow for $20 each, can't argue with that



Thats awesome  20$ is a bargain
We went twice also, because we had world passes and we went into whitewater world for about an hour on the 2nd day.
Buzzsaw was still being built unfortunately, it was missing the top twisty track but was finished not long after we left.
We are going back next year hopefully 

Did you play AVP? 
Im so jealous of you right now



> Jeffa, I just read a thread on here where someone was complaining about dreamworlds reptile exhibit. Where is it? I want to have a look tomorrow.



Its in the australian wildlife experience, i think its down near the log ride and the giant drop..in that area. Just grab a map.
I didnt even take photos in there, we kinda just walked through and out..i remember a woma and a BHP and a stimmi..not much else lol

Australia Zoo had a better snake section


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah I played AVP. Cleaned up, haha. Going to try and crack 4000 tomorrow 

If you are going next year check out movie world. There are great rides there, too. Lethal weapon is old, but very fun.


----------



## Sel (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh we did movieworld..twice!
Movieworld has my fave rides... superman escape i am in lovee with lol and Scooby doo, i think we did that around 20 times over both days hehe
They are building a Green Lantern roller coaster at the moment, looks fun too 

I wasnt a fan of lethal weapon, it hurt my head! Its pretty rough

Wow 4000 in avp... my best score was 1200 something , its soo addictive


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha, it is  I am going to TRY to crack 4000 in AVP, I didn't get that much yesterday  I love the scooby doo ride, it's fun hey 

I remember when I was young, riding lethal weapon sucked. My head only made it into like the first couple of inches of the head rests, so my ears got bashed around a lot


----------



## Sel (Oct 5, 2011)

What? That happens to me now on it lol kills my ears

I went last year, and this year i didnt do lethal weapon because my son was with me and we went to get on and he wasnt tall enough..so i bailed too lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 5, 2011)

Ah that sucks. I was looking up the height restrictions for the giant drop because I was worried my nephew would be too short. I was going to rig his shoes so he would be allowed to get on the ride, haha.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 5, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Snakeluvver, what's the big 7?


Big 7 thrill rides: Giant drop, tower of terror, cyclone, claw, wipeout, buzzsaw and motocoaster.

Ianinoz, please tell me your not serious :?


----------



## Sel (Oct 5, 2011)

Good idea! My kiddo is short, i think around 130cm..and he got on the giant drop 
I was so proud of him, he even came on the wipeout with me..and everything else.


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 5, 2011)

That's cool  My nephew went on everything without a second thought. Lots of little kids were backing out, but he smashed them haha.



> Big 7 thrill rides: Giant drop, tower of terror, cyclone, claw, wipeout, buzzsaw and motocoaster.



Ah I get ya. IDK if I'd call the motocoaster or the wipeout thrilling. The others are OK. I think they are more fun than thrilling, other than the giant drop, good fun that one


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Oct 6, 2011)

Whoooah, those rides sound awesome, gotta go back to Dreamworld again. It must have changed heaps since i went there about 15 years ago, and much better rides by the sounds of it.
Great looking Water Dragon, love the yellow and black face markings. Sounds like there's alot more of them calling Dreamworld home these days, I only saw a few around an eating area and near the river back then.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Big 7 thrill rides: Giant drop, tower of terror, cyclone, claw, wipeout, buzzsaw and motocoaster.
> 
> Ianinoz, please tell me your not serious :?



Well since it's been over 15 years since I last went to a theme park (my kids are grown up and I'm not interested in that kind of venue or paying extortionate prices to enter, use the rides, or eat and drink there).

When ever we travel to northern QLD we avoid the Gold Coast and Brisbane. 

I didn't spot that the dragons were in the tiger pit. They wont last long in there IMO. 

But if they were in area where they were being endangered by people I would rescue them or try to if I can do so safely (for both me and lizards), my concern would be the lizards' welfare. A theme park can't be good place for wild free range dragons to live (and to scavenge for food - would be mostly junk food there).


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 6, 2011)

I think the lizard is perfectly safe in the tiger pit, mate. Where he was, the tiger couldn't get to it. Also, I'm sure the lizards would give the tigers a wide birth when they're down on the grass with the cats, if not I doubt they'd be as big as he was, and they wouldn't thrive.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 8, 2011)

Dragons are found everywhere, zoos and theme parks are their favourite places. They get by.


----------

